# What Are Strategies To Join Pakistan Army After MBBS?



## zoni (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello , i am final year student of MBBS and want to join pakistan army after completion of my MBBS. i have to ask that, is there any restrictions of domicile to join army as GDMO? 
my next question is that , what is the importance of clerkship during study? is it so valuable for getting house job in high rank hospital?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Doctor, 

In response to your questions;

1. No, there's not. Domicile restriction applies to Azad Kashmir/Gilgit Baltistan only. 
[Source (attached): The Nation newspaper "Join Pak Army as Major/Captain for SSRC 2014" ad published Dec. 29, 2013]










2. I can't help you much there as I'm a pre-med. Hopefully someone well informed will pitch in soon. 

All the best with your future endeavors! :thumbsup:


----------

